# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Λυχνίες σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση για χάρισμα?

## nkarama

Αν έχετε τίποτε χαλασμένες/καμμένες λυχνίες θα εκτιμούσα την γενναιοδωρίας σας.
Θέλω να τις δείξω στο νηπιαγωγείο της μικρής, που θα μιλήσουμε για υπολογιστές, για να δουν απο τι ήταν φτιαγμένοι οι πρώτοι υπολογιστές....
Παραλαμβάνω απο παντού, εντός Αττικής...

----------

